#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Founder's HUB >  >  Oracle Startup Cloud Accelerator for All Startups's

## Beacon

Oracle Startup Cloud Accelerator is a 6-month program offered to startups of all stages and all verticals.Their Singapore Oracle center is currently accepting applications, with the selected startups receiving the following benefits:


- No equity taken, and access to free cloud credits
- Business development opportunities with 430,000+ Oracle global customers
- Scale to enterprise-grade solution and migration assistance
- World-class mentorship, and connections to investors
- A customised curriculum, and professional co-working space


All technology startups are invited to apply. Applications close on 28 June 2018 : Oracle Startup Cloud Accelerator | Apply Now | Oracle Singapore

----------

